# Monster Trucks: Erster Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Streifen mit völlig verrückter Prämisse



## MatthiasBrueckle (2. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Monster Trucks: Erster Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Streifen mit völlig verrückter Prämisse* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Monster Trucks: Erster Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Streifen mit völlig verrückter Prämisse


----------



## bundesgerd (2. Juni 2016)

...WTF???


----------



## Chemenu (2. Juni 2016)

Die Idee ist mal sowas von abgefahren, da freu ich mich definitiv drauf!


----------



## Loosa (2. Juni 2016)

Nunja... der Titel hält was er verspricht. Oder so.


----------



## Kinorenegade (3. Juni 2016)

Nach Sharknado der nächste Wahnsinn... was rauchen bloss die Filmemacher alles


----------



## Elvis3000 (4. Juni 2016)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Nach Sharknado der nächste Wahnsinn... was rauchen bloss die Filmemacher alles



Ich bin froh das es sowas zu meiner Zeit noch nicht gab..............


----------



## Loosa (4. Juni 2016)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh das es sowas zu meiner Zeit noch nicht gab..............



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie alt du bist aber...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ow-qilruZCE:27

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Man beachte die Spinne bei 0:27 Sek. Alles geklaut - bis auf den Truck. 
Ganz zu schweigen von den anderen Silly Symphonies mit tanzenden Gänseblümchen und so.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2016)

Sieht wie ne lustige(re) Alternative zu *Transformers* aus.


----------



## Batze (4. Juni 2016)

So ein Auto will ich auch haben.
Die Szenen sehen schon mal nach jeder Menge Fun aus.


----------

